# Oh No! My Betta Tore His Fins. How Do I Prevent Fin Rot?



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Ugh.. I feel so silly for letting this happen, but my betta tore his fins a little on the plastic plants we have in the tank. We took them out immediately and am going to get him silk ones today.

But my question is, how do we make sure he doesn't get Fin Rot? And also, will his fins heal back and how long will they take? Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Keeping the water clean is the best way to prevent finrot.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

One of my guys tore his fin a couple of weeks ago and it practically healed overnight with the advise I got off this site. 

Here's what I did:
Do a 100% water change and add aquarium salt to the water (1tsp per galon), of course make sure to disolve it before you put it in the tank. 
The use the same treatment making 50% water changes everyday for 10 days. 

My little guy's fin healed almost completely, just a small tear remains at the very end but no fin rot so far. 

If you have him in a tank with other fish, it's better to move him into a hospital tank. 

Good luck!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh I always keep aquarium salt in my tank for him and you're right! It healed almost completely over night! He had a pretty big tear too. I thought it was just because he's in good water and he's healthy. But I guess the aquarium salt helped too! Hehe.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> One of my guys tore his fin a couple of weeks ago and it practically healed overnight with the advise I got off this site.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> Do a 100% water change and add aquarium salt to the water (1tsp per galon), of course make sure to disolve it before you put it in the tank.
> ...


 
I have the same problem. I'll be following this treatment when I get in ; although I think blood worms in garlic juice are a first as a treat


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay! 
I'm so glad it helped! Those little buggers heal quickly when they have clean water. 



dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> I have the same problem. I'll be following this treatment when I get in ; although I think blood worms in garlic juice are a first as a treat


Oh! I guess I forgot to write that feeding high protein food helps too 
Frozen bloodworms is all my fish eat :-D


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I feed him pellets and every 3rd day give him blood worms; I'll be soaking his pellets in garlic too. 

Did a 100% water change yesterday and a proper clean out; his fins didn't look worse today; they looked a slight bit better but I wouldn't like to comment so far


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Have to try this treatment out as soon as I get AS. Finn tore his fin on a stupid plant that seemed harmless...evil plant >__>. Gonna get silkys today


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing. I did the 100% WC yesterday with the AS, and today his fin is half healed.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I have this problem too. I have a plastic plant in my bettas tank and he was okay with it, but today I noticed he got a tear in his fin somehow last night.
I'm going to get a new (silk or live) plant on saturday.The weird thing is that I decided to put aquarium salt (half of what the measurement was for 2.5 gallons) yesterday to see if it would help keep him healthy. I did this when I did a small water change for the week and I put the salt (API) directly in the tank instead of putting it in the water I added first. This wouldn't cause a problem would it? He is happy and seems just fine otherwise. Also, I thought it was bad to change 100 percent of the aquarium water if the water is healthy? I'm afraid it might mess up the filter.
If it is a good idea to follow what you guys did to help my betta get better, please let me know?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I'm sure putting the salt directly in the water won't do nothing. Next time dissolve it first just to be safe.  And doing a 100% water change shouldn't happen if your water is healthy, but because he got hurt you want to make sure there is no bacteria in the water that would infect him. It won't mess up the filter, just make sure you rinse the filter inthe old tank water so the good bacterias won't die.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, that's good! Thank you very much. 
I will remember next time.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

^_^ no problem.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Actually, he can burn himself on the salt if he comes in contact with it, so be sure to dissolve it or put it in a container with a lid and holes in it to make sure he doesn't get hurt.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Gahhh. sorry bout that. that makes sense... :-S


----------

